# AMERICAN DIGGERS TV SHOW, REDICULAS!!!!



## fingerlakesdigger (Mar 30, 2012)

I know it states to be nice in this forum but this american diggers tv show is REDICULAS!!!!!!!!!

 I just watched the episode on detroit, they find a perfect bag of coins in an old hub cap!!! Really???? 
 I instantly turned it off and deleted it from my dvr list. This show is what makes US the reall diggers so pissed. 
 I cant believe spike allowed for such CRAP!! staged, fake and totaly fraud. I guess when you have a little bit of money you can have a tv show that is CRAP.  

 Someone call up a tv producer and tell them if they want the truth about what we do, become a member on this site!!! 

 Sorry needed to vent, :0


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 30, 2012)

The head guy is a fat obnoxious bum. I hate him I really do[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah, I couldn't believe that. WHY THE HELL WOULD OLD COINS AND A PILGRIM'S CROSS BE IN AN OLD AIR FILTER THING IN DETROIT? This show could not be any more discrediting to our hobby.


----------



## carobran (Mar 30, 2012)

I noticed something about the coins,they never showed a close up,the closest they came was the top half of one(cutting off the date).I serioiusly doubt those coins were even what they said they were.And an 800 year old cross......REALLY?!?[8|]That show is terrible,I mean,if you're gonna make a fake digging show at least make a good fake digging show.I've watced about 20 minutes of it total between 2 shows,and I get so tired of hearing"Oh man!!What is this?!?!This could be worth ALOT of money!" Every time they find a piece of SCRAP METAL.........And the fat thing just gets on my nerves.[]


----------



## epackage (Mar 30, 2012)

I watched it and LOVED IT, it seems very real to me!


----------



## carobran (Mar 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> I watched it and LOVED IT, it seems very real to me!


 YOU ARE.....JOKING.........RIGHT?!


----------



## epackage (Mar 30, 2012)

[8D]


----------



## carobran (Mar 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> [8D]


 [:-]

 []

 [&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess I better find a different place to hide my stash of coins now...  [&o]


----------



## carobran (Mar 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> I guess I better find a different place to hide my stash of coins now... [&o]


 I'm going down to the scrap metal yard tomorrow to find a fortune.......I mean,everybody hides their valuables in air compressors,right?


----------



## Anthonicia (Mar 30, 2012)

Agree with everyone, except you epack, geez man how could you? lol  That "pilgrim" cross looked to me like a medal of some sort.  It can't be that rare if he sees it and says oh yeah, that's a pilgrim cross.  Like he has seen them a million times.  

 Totally staged if it is an actual pilgrim cross.  An 800 year old artifact....  in a piece of garbage....  (here's the real kicker) in DETROIT?!?!

 Have any of you ever been to Detroit?  Today's equivalent would be finding $500 rolled up and shoved in a crack pipe then buried in a shallow pit.  It's ridiculous...

 People are going to get the impression that there's money everywhere in their yard and ruin the hobby for everyone who knows otherwise...  Shame


----------



## LC (Mar 30, 2012)

Everybody has different thoughts as to what the real truth is about these shows on TV . I watched it the other evening , thought it was a joke after seeing them dig up a two man saw that looked like it had only some surface rust on it after supposedly being in the ground for a long time  . I think most of the shows that I see on TV such as storage wars and others are all put on and pre planned as for what is supposedly just ran onto .


----------



## flasherr (Mar 30, 2012)

im amazed the cloth  bag was still  complete after being buried for so long. I also watch the storage unit shows sometimes and so much of that is bs. i hate the Texas one, Im from from Texas and have bought lots of storage units over the years but i think they found the dumbest hicks they could for this show and call it reality. I call it real BullChit myself. I hope the American Digger show gets cancelled fast especially for you up north guys that are digging i know it will probably affect you more than it will me down here.


----------



## LC (Mar 30, 2012)

I was also surprised when the guy in the flea market offered the digger six grand for the bear trap and planned to turn it at a profit . Now I do know that some of those traps are worth some really good money , I have a friend who collects hunting and trapping memorabilia , but I have not had a chance to ask him about the bear trap yet .


----------



## epackage (Mar 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Anthonicia
> 
> Agree with everyone, except you epack, geez man how could you? lol


 

 LOL


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  flasherr
> 
> im amazed the cloth  bag was still  complete after being buried for so long. I also watch the storage unit shows sometimes and so much of that is bs. i hate the Texas one, Im from from Texas and have bought lots of storage units over the years but i think they found the dumbest hicks they could for this show and call it reality. I call it real BullChit myself. I hope the American Digger show gets cancelled fast especially for you up north guys that are digging i know it will probably affect you more than it will me down here.


 
 It will never effect my digging NEVER


----------



## botlguy (Mar 31, 2012)

Where's the LOVE man, where's the LOVE?  (I'd put one of those winky things here if I knew how)[][][] Hey, I think I did it.


----------



## fingerlakesdigger (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL!!!!!  My thoughts Exactly!

 Thanks for all your realistic input on this matter


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: L C
> 
> I was also surprised when the guy in the flea market offered the digger six grand for the bear trap and planned to turn it at a profit . Now I do know that some of those traps are worth some really good money , I have a friend who collects hunting and trapping memorabilia , but I have not had a chance to ask him about the bear trap yet .


 Yeah,It was ridiculous when they found the trap and went all drama queen saying it could have taken the guys arm off and to back off because it might be set.I know these things could do real damage,but anyone with eyes could tell that thing wasn't set.I also found it interesting how the saw only had light surface rust.They probably got it at the same antique shop they "sold" it too.


----------



## LC (Mar 31, 2012)

One show was enough for me , would rather spend the time on something positive ,,,,,  like the bottle forum !

 I thought American Pickers was a pretty cool show as well or at least for a short while , got tired of it as well . They did a show about twenty miles from me , but I never went to take a look . Never thought about it at the time . I would like to get the little fat fellow down here and buy my oil cans from me , being it is such a favorite of his and he pays such good prices .


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll go out on a limb here on this one. Many of you folks know, because of JoeTheCrow and his incessant mentioning, that I am the mayor of the small city I live in.  I only became mayor because I got so POed by the "people" that ran this place for so long being so stupid that I decided to run against them.  I spoke out about them and their blatant, ignorant nepotism.  Was charged criminally and even arrested.  Made the national news.  Long story short...some film crew came here and wanted to film a pilot for a reality show about some backwoods, crazy mayor that bucks the system/establishment.  Thought it might promote the area, WRONG!  Followed me around for a week.  At my front door at 7AM and didn't leave until 11PM.  The pilot didn't go any where, thank God.  During the filming they repeatedly asked me to say or do things over in a different way.  These reality shows suck and are just a staged act.  That Lizzard Lick repo show is the worst!!!  American Pickers isn't far behind.

 PD


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 31, 2012)

There's no rust in underground Detroit or Alaska, only genuine patina! I have found similar objects here in the humid muddy south, crosscut saws, old jaw traps (some not too old) and a buried five gallon bucket of SK, Craftsman, and Snap On tools. Only their shapes gave their true identity away until cleaned! Talk about farfetched and staged! Also Lizard Link is the best low class southern drama on the tube, very realistic! No kidding.[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 31, 2012)

[] Like I said inna other post like this one. That fat guy ever shows up at my yard hes gonna get buried!! after i shoot im.......


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: andy volkerts
> 
> [] Like I said inna other post like this one. That fat guy ever shows up at my yard hes gonna get buried!! after i shoot im.......


 Can I help dig the hole?


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 31, 2012)

You may fill up a hole with the big guy, but where you gonna put his ego?! Well lets see you can fill it in with all the Bullsh*t , he's totin around with him!


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 31, 2012)

[] You betcha!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> [] Like I said inna other post like this one. That fat guy ever shows up at my yard hes gonna get buried!! after i shoot im.......


 

 you better start digging a hole now in case he shows up. You will need that extra time to make the hole BIG enough just for the dudes FAT HEAD!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 31, 2012)

Sooooooooo thats why you don't like your picture being taken!!  Hahaha[8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 31, 2012)

> Many of you folks know, because of JoeTheCrow and his incessant mentioning, that I am the mayor of the small city I live in. I only became mayor because I got so POed by the "people" that ran this place for so long


 
 LoL,....[]Tom, I mention it frequently, mostly because I'm proud that you, my friend, _are_ the mayor and doing such a great job....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  End of story.


----------



## kastoo (Apr 1, 2012)

No way they got big cash for the Detroit stuff....

 and as far as Lizard Lick Towing - Loser lick


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 1, 2012)

All these show suck. All are staged and couldnt be no further from reality. Take these idiots first. Everything they dig is like six inches under ground...seriously..They go to ALASKA! the last American frontier....Its like 2 degrees and Haystracks Calhoun walks around in a denim jacket with a metal detector for 30 minutes and just by chance finds some scrap iron. The antique dealer is standing there...just by chance and is waiting for him like he was waiting for a bus to come by....low and behold he gets what...$6,500 ? 

   Take American Nose Pickers......they are driving down some country road.... going "freestyle"... they pull up in the driveway and the camera shows them pulling in...huh? the camera was already set up to record them pulling in their van? SO what they are telling us the camera crew sneaks in while the owner isnt looking to capture the moment? Every single episode they hit major pay dirt....really? We as bottle diggers know if it was that easy.....everyone would be doing it. Same as the storage locker shows....every show they find thousands of dollars.....and they act so surprised.....

   Lastly....Porn Stars, This show advertises in the Las Vegas papers for people who have items to sell and who may want to be on the show. They have people come on there and sell stuff that would bring quadruple the price if sold at auction. These shows are more comedy then reality. For me I will stick with my all time favorite..... Antiques Roadshow. Sure it hasnt helped the antique dealer or us diggers in some ways but atleast you get real people and real artifacts. Sometimes the values are not spot on...but thats ok.....it is only worth what someone will pay you right?


----------



## LC (Apr 2, 2012)

I do not think the Antique Road Show is much better than all the others . They come up with prices that are to me rediculous at times .

 My oldest son was out in slick Ricks neck of the woods several weeks ago . He ran into that clown on the side walk in front of his store and asked to take his picture , he got a flat hell no . If it had been me , I would have taken the picture just for spite only . I do not see him as any kind of a celebrity at all .


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree. Antique roadshow is more realistic, without all the drama. Their Civil War relics appraiser lives in these area, is a nice honest guy, who knows his war relics. . Try Shilohrelics.com online. The pickers looks staged now more than ever, and I realize has to draw viewers, with their outragous finds. The american diggers are way out there unrealistic! To kastoo: Concerning Lizard Lick, we are seeing how money and fame motivate normally sane people to act like the insane impulsive rednecks , they originally tried to suppress or hide, except around their friends. We call this "putting on" like an act or acting out. I had seen a lot of this behavior by folks who spent their weekends in the local county jail.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> I do not think the Antique Road Show is much better than all the others . They come up with prices that are to me rediculous at times .
> 
> My oldest son was out in slick Ricks neck of the woods several weeks ago . He ran into that clown on the side walk in front of his store and asked to take his picture , he got a flat hell no . If it had been me , I would have taken theÂ picture just for spite only . I do not see him as any kind of a celebrity at all .


 
 Where is he? I will take a picture and make a clown out of him with photo shop [8D]!


----------



## LC (Apr 2, 2012)

He is in Vegas I think .


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 2, 2012)

Our Archie buddies really, *really* don't much care for American Diggers, and are gonna try to use the same tactics to go after folks like us.

 "I wholly agree with the outpouring of protest against these latest attempts to loot the cultural heritage of the U.S. for profit."

More Anti-Big Head Savage reporting.

They don't like it in Detroit either.

 Don't like it on FaceBook, Neither...

 Who likes it? Science Magazine.................................................Not!

 After an annoying commercial....."Boom Baby!"

 This Wrestler turned "Despoiler of Natural Resources" is liable to give us fits for some time to come.







 They're sounding like they're not to fond of fat head at American Digger Magazine.

 "The bevy of supportive comments from digging enthusiasts that follow Holcombe's announcement demonstrate a dissatisfaction with how Savage and the show are portraying the digging community."

Read this & be worried

This too. Where he wraps it up with, "I say diggers are looters. Not because what they do is illegal (many times it is -but they will never admit to digging public or government lands), rather because what theyâ€™re doing is stealing from future generations. Theyâ€™re stealing the possibility of understanding a culture or civilization. Theyâ€™re going for the loot, and leaving the data behind in the piles of dirt they discard in heaps, forever lost as contexts to the past. Thereâ€™s no question that private land owners have the right to do with their land what they please. But just because itâ€™s legal, doesnâ€™t mean itâ€™s ethical."


----------



## carobran (Apr 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've never understood this kind of thinking,we can't dig up the past but "future genereations"(I get so tired of hearing that phrase[:'(]) can?They probably won't approve of them digging either,they'll keep up the "future generations" thing forever.These things aren't gonna dig themselves up ya know!Somebody needs to uncover them and it might as well be _this_ generation.And as for the saving of every little fragment for "historical context",well,heres part of an article written by Boyd Beccue titled"Who Owns the Past" from Bottles & Extras magazine,I think this sums it up pretty well.


 "While every shard may be informative if one is excavating an ancient Native American site, to suggest that this is the case when digging privies from the recent past is bunkum. The written record consisting of newspapers, letters, books, official documents, etc. tells us far more about the 1860â€™s than broken china from a privy. Of course, the academics claim that there is knowledge to be gained from the littlest detail, but if we are talking about how much ketchup the locals used in 1863, what value does that really have? Is it valuable enough to trample the rights of hobby diggers? Do we need a strict accounting of every chicken or beef bone to know that the soldiers ate chicken and beef? Of course not! The same is true of the tired â€œcontextâ€ argument the academics keep propping up." 

 P.S.-I didn't see any copywright or anything so I hope posting thats ok.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 3, 2012)

[8D] Besides for cryin out loud the stuff dug up in privies and trash dumps is TRASH it was thrown out because it wasnt needed anymore by the throwers out or the archies or anybody who doesnt collect antique bottles.......just let it lie........we will get to it shortly.........shovels in hand


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 3, 2012)

> Take American Nose Pickers......they are driving down some country road.... going "freestyle"... they pull up in the driveway and the camera shows them pulling in...huh? the camera was already set up to record them pulling in their van? SO what they are telling us the camera crew sneaks in while the owner isnt looking to capture the moment?


 
 They did a show on a  friend of my wife's family. The weird guy in Maryland that had the walk in safe in his house.
 The show sent a crew to his house long before they shot the show. All the items they would "find" were negotiated and researched ahead of time and a script for the show was made.  There isnt anything real about reality tv.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 3, 2012)

There are no words to describe this guy, oh wait there is one Grotesque.

 His actions make him even more so. Who would let this guy in their yard???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 3, 2012)

welcome to my home,please----dig up my yard


----------



## Oldihtractor (Apr 3, 2012)

If he showed up at my door I would put the gun in his face..   Dig this you fat B^$T^&@


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 4, 2012)

OMFG - I accidently turned on this show for the first time. Unfortunately I had just eaten dinner and I barfed fajita all over the living room floor.
 This may just be the worst show in the history of television. It would be funny if it wasnt so pitiful.


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 4, 2012)

I didn't want to see how it was either way, so I never watched an episode.  Good thing too, it seems.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 4, 2012)

I just watch so I can rant and rave about what a fat jerk the dude is. It is on tonight at 10pm spike.In this  episode they are doing "deep digging" "Sir deep a lot brain? sir deep a lot"? They will be digging for a prehistoric  "Megladon Shark" this  is a bad bad show.[]

 "Pleaseee don't be a rock,please don't be a rock" i just saw a preview [:'(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> I didn't want to see how it was either way, so I never watched an episode.  Good thing too, it seems.


 
 Watch it you wont die or anything[8D]


----------



## carobran (Apr 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I just watch so I can rant and rave about what a fat jerk the dude is. It is on tonight at 10pm spike.In this episode they are doing "deep digging" "Sir deep a lot brain? sir deep a lot"? They will be digging for a prehistoric "Megladon Shark" this is a bad bad show.[]
> 
> "Pleaseee don't be a rock,please don't be a rock" i just saw a preview [:'(]


 Yeah,I saw that preview...........gimme a break.So does "deep digging" mean the crew had to dig deeper than 4 inches to plant what they will "discover".Wonder what the "value" of the "prehistoric shark" bones will be?


----------



## carobran (Apr 4, 2012)

By the way,don't anyone be surprised if they find a bone filled with Masonic crosses and ancient coins.[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 4, 2012)

*RE: AMERICAN DIGGERS TV SHOW, Still Ridiculous*



> Watch it you wont die or anything[8D]


 
 If this show doesn't forever paralyze some brain cells, it highly irritates them.

 I will watch no more, cuz I know we can hear all about any juicy parts right here, thanks to our dedicated, strong stomached correspondents.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 4, 2012)

*RE: AMERICAN DIGGERS TV SHOW, Still Ridiculous*

all the critisms , rants , and insults posted here about that show dont even begin to address the anti-realistic monstrosity they have created.  It is an affront to anyone who has ever stuck a shovel on the ground.
 They have distilled the most vile essence of the dark side of digging.


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 4, 2012)

*RE: AMERICAN DIGGERS TV SHOW, Still Ridiculous*

Hear, hear. Well spoken!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> By the way,don't anyone be surprised if they find a bone filled with Masonic crosses and ancient coins.[8|]


 
 I am watching the show now.They found a car part with a bag of coins in it,and a cross thats 5000 years old.
    This show is sick! I dub it the worst show OF ALL TIME. It is so fake its sickening.

 They also dug a 5 million year old whale tooth,in 10 minutes none the less. wow is all i can say. There are no words how much I hate this guy.  I would like to punch him in his fat head.


----------



## carobran (Apr 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It probably took him 20 minutes to waddle down into the hole....[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nope his head didn't fit,it clogged the hole


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 5, 2012)

Saw the show for the first time last night.  SUCKED.  What a bunch of idiots.  The whole deal on focusing on the money just pi$$ed me off.


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> All these show suck. All are staged and couldnt be no further from reality. Take these idiots first. Everything they dig is like six inches under ground...seriously..They go to ALASKA! the last American frontier....Its like 2 degrees and Haystracks Calhoun walks around in a denim jacket with a metal detector for 30 minutes and just by chance finds some scrap iron. The antique dealer is standing there...just by chance and is waiting for him like he was waiting for a bus to come by....low and behold he gets what...$6,500 ?
> 
> ...


 

 Well said John.  AMEN!!!  Bunch of fake crap!  I still remember the show where they were there "for the first time."  Cameras recorded from inside as they knocked on the door. LOL  One time the editor must have been asleep, they portrayed it to be a first time visit...then the owner says "When you were here the other day..."  Low budget=low quality.  The average dumb dumbs love it!  So sad.

 Also agree with Matt and Rickster among others.


 PD


----------



## Brains (Apr 5, 2012)

They found some kind of gun barrel i guess.  Called it a Kentucky long rifle.  I just liked that after they found it the show went to a bunch of too-close-close-ups of an actual gun and not the rusty hunk of metal they dug up.  Later they go sell it to some guy... he liked the engraving on the rifle barrel, but to these eyes for the  less than 1 second they had the camera on the engraving all i saw was rust and a screw.

 The fake price negotiating was fun to watch.
 The guy yelling is killing me.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 5, 2012)

The show last night was just insulting to anyone who owns a brain.
 They dug a beat up whale vertabrae and the wrestler dude screams PROFIT! that's a $1K item. I have found dozens of these in much better shape and the last one I put on ebay sold for $25. I have given away a bunch of them.  The beat up megladon tooth he found would be lucky to bring $20 (its very doubtful they really found any itens there except the small sharks teeth).  And they want you to beleive someone paid $3500 for the lot?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> The show last night was just insulting to anyone who owns a brain.
> They dug a beat up whale vertabrae and the wrestler dude screams PROFIT! that's a $1K item. I have found dozens of these in much better shape and the last one I put on ebay sold for $25. I have given away a bunch of them.  The beat up megladon tooth he found would be lucky to bring $20 (its very doubtful they really found any itens there except the small sharks teeth).  And they want you to beleive someone paid $3500 for the lot?


 
 Talking about teeth,I got a tooth he might be interested in. It is a rare Sickrick caper. My cap fell out,yesterday maybe I could get 3k for it?? Then I can buy a Gold one!!![8D]


----------



## xxfollyxx (Apr 5, 2012)

If you freezeframe and slowmo the intro to the show, you can see him holding a "fresh dug" teal John Ryan. Can't wait to see what he says about it....something along the lines of......"this bottle is the only known one in existence. Must be $8,000. CHA-CHING!!!!!"


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  xxfollyxx
> 
> If you freezeframe and slowmo the intro to the show, you can see him holding a "fresh dug" teal John Ryan. Can't wait to see what he says about it....something along the lines of......"this bottle is the only known one in existence. Must be $8,000. CHA-CHING!!!!!"


 
 I saw that too, and my heart sank... Just when I thought this show couldn't get any worse, it seems they are going to mention bottles in it eventually! I am horrified. The jig's up, boys... Pack up the shovels, we're goin' home.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

*RE: AMERICAN DIGGERS TV SHOW, Cannibalistic*

Because of that cannibalistic side of TVland, we're liable to be seeing another treasure show from the gang at Discovery Communications

 "And "Ghost Town Gold," has Brit Eaton and Scott Glaves exploring the last frontier of American archaeology - old ghost towns, abandoned mining camps, and industrial graveyards of the Wild West." From.

 Now, I never heard of Brit Eaton or Scott Glaves, and wondered how they might be uniquely qualified for something like this.

 "Brit Eaton, mostly known as the Indiana Jeans of vintage work wear and especially denim, is Founder and Owner of Carpe Denim.  Brit has been dubbed the premiere fashion archeologist for his passion and talent for finding vintage (often antique) clothing that inspire present-day fashion designers.  It takes both perseverance and guts to make a living finding and selling vintage denim. Not to mention a tolerance for crawling into dangerous and dirty places. With ''heritage'' and ''authenticity'' the current buzzwords in fashion, it makes sense that design houses and trend spotters should seek out the treasures he finds...."
His very own site.

 The "Indiana Jeans" is speaking about himself in the third person. You know this is gonna be another SmÃ¶rgÃ¥sbord of Fakery and Outsized Egos. Oh, Boy...





From.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 6, 2012)

*RE: AMERICAN DIGGERS TV SHOW, Cannibalistic*

If it wasn't baseball season already I'd not even fire up the set tonite..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2012)

We should all write into the show and say it SUCKS ball-oons [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2012)

*RE: AMERICAN DIGGERS TV SHOW, Cannibalistic*



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> If it wasn't baseball season already I'd not even fire up the set tonite..


 
 YOU LEAD SUCH AN EXCITING LIFE CHUCK[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 6, 2012)

*RE: AMERICAN DIGGERS TV SHOW, Cannibalistic*

You have no idea... []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 7, 2012)

> We should all write into the show and say it SUCKS ball-oons


 
 no, they would think that was great. It would tell them people are watching.
 They would rather you watch it an hate it than not watch at all.
 How do you think Jersey Shore got high ratings...people watch it to hate it.
 Maybe that was the plan of american diggers all along?
 Ignore it and let it sink into obscurity...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 you are right! I hate that fat beast but I still watch to rant and rave about his bullcrap. []


----------

